# Netflix Reboot



## Archipelagos (Mar 26, 2010)

My TiVo premier has been working very well until today, (even with the HD menus turned on). Unfortunately I made the mistake of resetting the wireless router my TiVo is connected to forgetting that I had a netflix movie playing on it off in the background. My screen went black and a few seconds later it rebooted. I went back to the netflix app (with my router up and running again) and tried to resume the movie. Same thing black screen, then reboot. I gave up on netflix for awhile and decided to just watch live tv. After 20-30 minutes the screen froze, went to black and rebooted. 

Until now I had zero reboots with my launch day premier. Now I've had 3 in under an hour. Has this happened to anyone else using netflix (or is anyone brave enough to see if the same thing happens to them)?


----------



## Chdwil (Jun 20, 2010)

Archipelagos said:


> My TiVo premier has been working very well until today, (even with the HD menus turned on). Unfortunately I made the mistake of resetting the wireless router my TiVo is connected to forgetting that I had a netflix movie playing on it off in the background. My screen went black and a few seconds later it rebooted. I went back to the netflix app (with my router up and running again) and tried to resume the movie. Same thing black screen, then reboot. I gave up on netflix for awhile and decided to just watch live tv. After 20-30 minutes the screen froze, went to black and rebooted.
> 
> Until now I had zero reboots with my launch day premier. Now I've had 3 in under an hour. Has this happened to anyone else using netflix (or is anyone brave enough to see if the same thing happens to them)?


Same problem, but my premier is hard wired to my router. So wifi is not the cause. If connection to the Internet is lost is seems to cause the TiVo to crash.


----------



## mbare (Jan 28, 2002)

My premier did a boot during netflix and during live tv. It is getting to be a habit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'll have to check this out by unplugging the network cable. I just finished watching the second season of Futurama, mostly from the TiVo with Netflix streaming over the last couple of weeks. I had no hiccups with any of my TiVos. But I also did not lose my INTERNET connection while watching either.
I'll give it a try right now to see what happens.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Ok I just tried it. First I unplugged it in the main HD menu. And it immediately came up with a note that said the internet connection was down. I plugged it back in and the message disappeared after five seconds and all the sugestions at the top popped right up.

Next I started an episode of Futurama on Netflix streaming. After the first 20 seconds of play I pulled the ethernet cord. And the TiVo rebooted within a few seconds of doing that.
It's still booting right now. I'll need to see if it causes any continuing issues like it did with Archipelagos.

This is with a Premiere that I have the 1TB drive in. Although I wouldn't expect that to make any difference. Although the drive is an Hitachi 7200rpm drive instead of the stock WD AV green drive.

It's back up now. I let it run through an episode of Fututra on Netflix and check it tomorrow to see if has rebooted. I have it recording AC360 on CNN, so if it reboots there will be another recording from when it starts recording again when the TiVo startsup.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Ok I just tried it. First I unplugged it in the main HD menu. And it immediately came up with a note that said the internet connection was down. I plugged it back in and the message disappeared after five seconds and all the sugestions at the top popped right up.
> 
> Next I started an episode of Futurama on Netflix streaming. After the first 20 seconds of play I pulled the ethernet cord. And the TiVo rebooted within a few seconds of doing that.
> It's still booting right now. I'll need to see if it causes any continuing issues like it did with Archipelagos.
> ...


Just set the screen clock as it will not survive any re-boot. (SPS9S)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I usually just check my router logs. 
But the TiVo did not reboot again. It seems it's normal self this morning as if nothing happened.


----------



## Geophory (May 8, 2010)

You're not alone. The Tivo Netflix is VERY buggy. Seems like any network problems at all will cause it to reboot. It's so bad at my house that we've stopped using it all together. We use the PS/3 version of Netflix which is rock solid. Very disappointing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Geophory said:


> You're not alone. The Tivo Netflix is VERY buggy. Seems like any network problems at all will cause it to reboot. It's so bad at my house that we've stopped using it all together. We use the PS/3 version of Netflix which is rock solid. Very disappointing.


Netflix on my TiVos(S3 and S4) have always been rock solid. I had to unplug the ethernet cable to lose my connection. My FiOS connection is up 99.99% of the time so i've never had any issues.

But it is certainly something they need to fix. A device should not reboot because internet connectivity goes down.


----------



## Archipelagos (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for risking one of your 17 TiVo's on it aaronwt. 
I twittered TiVo Margret about it and she wrote, "Yes, that can make it unhappy" and to email her my serial number if it continues. Fortunately no reboots since then. *fingers crossed.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Geophory said:


> You're not alone. The Tivo Netflix is VERY buggy. Seems like any network problems at all will cause it to reboot. It's so bad at my house that we've stopped using it all together. We use the PS/3 version of Netflix which is rock solid. Very disappointing.


Yeah, we have a sony s370 bluray player that has a much better netflix implementation.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Archipelagos said:


> Thanks for risking one of your 17 TiVo's on it aaronwt.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

We have watched tons of stuff on our Premiere through Netflix. Not up to hundreds of shows yet, but I'd say at least 50. It froze up on us twice, the day of and day after the 14.4 update was installed, requiring removal of the AC cord to restart (it did not reboot on it's own). We were not using the internet for anything else at the time.

Since those two errors though, Netflix has been solid for us, no problems.

I wouldn't rule out the possibility of our phone line having all kinds of noise, spikes, or whatever, because our lines are crap. But they've never caused our DSL modem, router, or computers to freeze or reboot.


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought I'd use my premier for Netflix, but the IU is SOO slow compared to my Roku I haven't switched yet. I've also had it reboot twice after using Netflix so I finally just gave up and went back to the Roku. Hopefully that gets fixed in a future update.


----------



## dev678 (Jul 17, 2010)

just got rcn cable and internet and cant get netflix on my tivo anymore????????


----------



## billm555 (Dec 23, 2009)

dev678 said:


> just got rcn cable and internet and cant get netflix on my tivo anymore????????


Are you wireless or hardwired for your internet connection?

Make sure you can get on the internet with the tivo. Check the hardwired connections.
If they changed your wireless router make sure you are connected to the new router.

Bill


----------



## dev678 (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks for reply bill i have wireless internet it seems to be connected but directions to activate say go to TiVo with SD menus: Go to TiVo Central > Video On Demand > Netflix. but does not show option netflix just blockbuster and few other options does it matter this tivo is new and is a rcn premiere tivo? also is router info available under settings?
thanks dev


----------



## Archipelagos (Mar 26, 2010)

Dev678, If I'm reading this page correctly: http://www.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-rcn/index.html
It appears that Netflix is not available on RCN branded tivos. You might want to call TiVo or RCN support to verify.


----------

